# No ipv6 temporary addresses



## Alain De Vos (Jan 6, 2020)

I tried ipv6 temp addresses but it's giving me :

```
ifconfig -a
> re0:
> inet6 2a02:a0.... prefixlen 64 deprecated autoconf
No other ipv6 addresses
```
My rc.conf:

```
#network
hostname="aaa"
network_interfaces="re0"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ipv6_network_interfaces="re0"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="NO"
ipv6_privacy="YES"
#ipv6 daemon
rtsold_enable="YES"
rtsold_flags="-aF"
ip6addrctl_enable="YES"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```
My sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet6.ip6.use_tempaddr=1
net.inet6.ip6.prefer_tempaddr=1
net.inet6.ip6.temppltime=7200    # Maximum preferred lifetime for temporary addresses
net.inet6.ip6.tempvltime=14400   # Maximum valid lifetime for temporary addresses
net.local.stream.recvspace=65536
net.local.stream.sendspace=65536
net.inet.ip.check_interface=1            
net.inet.ip.random_id=1                   
net.inet.tcp.cc.algorithm=cubic
```
My resolvconf.conf

```
# This file was generated by local-unbound-setup.
# Modifications will be overwritten.
resolv_conf="/dev/null" # prevent updating /etc/resolv.conf
```


I wonder why I don't get the additional temporary ipv6 addresses on the interface.
Could it be my provider or did I misconfigured something ? ifconfig -a returning deprecated autoconf ...


----------

